# Mutant Zombie Biker Gangs



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

On the way home from work today I was surrounded and "escorted" by a group of over twenty 1% bikers. If you don't know about these gangs do some research. 1% gangs are outlaws involved with some pretty horrible stuff... Drugs, guns, prostitution, hired hits and whippins. Think Hells Angels, etc. They don't generally mess with white folks. Unless you are in a rival gang or talk trash to them. All the same it got me to thinking that I would be totally screwed if these guys wanted to attack me this evening. Lucky they were just toying with me. Gives me a good reason to swap out that 500 for the AR as a truck gun. If SHTF these guys will own the highways. 

What would you do to defend against a biker attack? My first thought was to run over as many as possible and then grab a gun and ditch the truck/use it as cover. If I didn't get shot first I might stand a chance of taking a few with me on the way to the grave. Not gonna out run a buncha Harleys in my whoopty.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think they will have problems due to the types of personalities attracted to such a group. The group probably won't last because of in fighting. Smaller groups.
Biker meets bumper.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I think using the truck as your primary form of offense would be the best idea. Swerving and slamming on brakes causing a few crashes might give you some room to get away. If it were to come down to guns, that would be a bad situation regardless of what you armed with (excepting a grenade launcher). Showing them that there are easier targets might be the best way to get them to cease hostilities.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Their strength comes from their numbers. In a SHTF in it's any long period SHTF they will die off or dissipate. Once they see the "tough" guys start dieing off the cowards will run off. Give it a few months. As far as the highways same thing they will get picked off one by one by some vet or group.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> On the way home from work today I was surrounded and "escorted" by a group of over twenty 1% bikers. If you don't know about these gangs do some research. 1% gangs are outlaws involved with some pretty horrible stuff... Drugs, guns, prostitution, hired hits and whippins. Think Hells Angels, etc. They don't generally mess with white folks. Unless you are in a rival gang or talk trash to them. All the same it got me to thinking that I would be totally screwed if these guys wanted to attack me this evening. Lucky they were just toying with me. Gives me a good reason to swap out that 500 for the AR as a truck gun. If SHTF these guys will own the highways.
> 
> What would you do to defend against a biker attack? My first thought was to run over as many as possible and then grab a gun and ditch the truck/use it as cover. If I didn't get shot first I might stand a chance of taking a few with me on the way to the grave. Not gonna out run a buncha Harleys in my whoopty.


What was the name of the MC? How did you know they were 1%ers?

A SMALL portion of these MCs are actually involved in the "horrible crimes" you mentioned, I mean all the MCs are involved, but a small portion of the membership. According to the ideals, they are free to pursue whatever enterprise they choose.

The actual 1%er ideology has nothing to do with crime itself, or even outlaw lifestyle/mentality, but a comment made by the AMA in 1947 in Hollister, California referring to the idea that 99% of bikers were "normal, god fearing, family oriented, men and women" and it was only 1% that were "outlaws"

All of that being said, 1%ers are the last people you want to mess with, not because they are criminals, but because they are the ultimate right wing conservative, free commerce, free enterprise, pro gun, small government, handle your business type of people. The type of people who are the most easy to get along with, most fun to party with, and most trustworthy. They are also the type who will still beat you down if you talk crap about their club or family. They will be the first to aid a woman being abused, to help children in need, to rescue animals.

Really, to be honest, they get a bad rap because they dress how they do, and because they don't conform with "conservative Christian" values (smoke, drink, tattoos, extramarital activities)

You need to have some biker friends. They can be the best friends you will ever have, and a valuable resource in a SHTF senario.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Not many MZBG's in PA when it is 0 degrees and 4 feet of snow


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> I think they will have problems due to the types of personalities attracted to such a group. The group probably won't last because of in fighting. Smaller groups.
> Biker meets bumper.





CourtSwagger said:


> I think using the truck as your primary form of offense would be the best idea. Swerving and slamming on brakes causing a few crashes might give you some room to get away. If it were to come down to guns, that would be a bad situation regardless of what you armed with (excepting a grenade launcher). Showing them that there are easier targets might be the best way to get them to cease hostilities.





firefighter72 said:


> Their strength comes from their numbers. In a SHTF in it's any long period SHTF they will die off or dissipate. Once they see the "tough" guys start dieing off the cowards will run off. Give it a few months. As far as the highways same thing they will get picked off one by one by some vet or group.


A lot of these guys live/operate off the grid to begin with. SHTF is their daily lifestyle. Their strength comes from both numbers, and strength of character (morals not all withstanding)

Post SHTF their numbers will increase.

Damaging their bikes will be a sure way to get dead. If you don't get away, right away, and stay away, they will make a point of finding you and dealing with you in whatever way they see necessary. It may be a fight or whuppin, it may be financial compensation, or, if you really mess up, it may be your life.

You might have an AR, but they are ALL armed. Almost every 1%er club in this nation has multiple chapters and their territory covers multiple states.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

one of my best friends became a hard core biker after separation from the army -he hooked me up with my first and only Harley a 76 super glide before he died.
shoot that man rode when it was -10 outside he even parked his bike in the living room.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> What was the name of the MC? How did you know they were 1%ers?


The 1% gang out here is the Bandidos. I don't know any of them. I do know many of folks in their support clubs. Not gonna name those clubs.



Jakthesoldier said:


> A SMALL portion of these MCs are actually involved in the "horrible crimes" you mentioned, I mean all the MCs are involved, but a small portion of the membership. According to the ideals, they are free to pursue whatever enterprise they choose.
> 
> The actual 1%er ideology has nothing to do with crime itself, or even outlaw lifestyle/mentality, but a comment made by the AMA in 1947 in Hollister, California referring to the idea that 99% of bikers were "normal, god fearing, family oriented, men and women" and it was only 1% that were "outlaws"


All the Bandidos out here are involved in this crap. That's how they make their money. The support clubs, I can believe that only a small portion may be involved in the "horrible crimes" But some of them still do some very bad things. Mostly petty stuff. To get a reputation so the can move up to the more hardcore groups. The guys I know in these clubs are generally just bikers. Hard partying band of brothers. You have to prospect with these guys before being considered to join up with the 1% gangs. They have to make a reputation.



Jakthesoldier said:


> All of that being said, 1%ers are the last people you want to mess with, not because they are criminals, but because they are the ultimate right wing conservative, free commerce, free enterprise, pro gun, small government, handle your business type of people. The type of people who are the most easy to get along with, most fun to party with, and most trustworthy. They are also the type who will still beat you down if you talk crap about their club or family. They will be the first to aid a woman being abused, to help children in need, to rescue animals.
> 
> Really, to be honest, they get a bad rap because they dress how they do, and because they don't conform with "conservative Christian" values (smoke, drink, tattoos, extramarital activities)


We have MCs out here that are the ultimate right wing, conservatives that you describe. They are not criminals at all. They are the Christian clubs, and they do a lot of good things for the community. Great guys with great values. They look down on the outlaw clubs, who are mostly thugs. They deserve the bad rap. The support clubs are full of guys who want the alternative lifestyle but not the criminal aspects for the most part. ******** and good ole boys. I'm good friends with many of them. Hell, if I was a single man I would probably be out there with them partying like an animal. I've been to a bunch of their parties in the past and those guys know how to have fun.



Jakthesoldier said:


> You need to have some biker friends. They can be the best friends you will ever have, and a valuable resource in a SHTF senario.


Fully agree here.

This thread is not about down talking bikers. As I said I have a lot of biker friends. It's a hypothetical situation. What to do when attacked by a large group of outlaw bikers on the highway. I think the outlaw clubs will become a big threat in SHTF as raiders and would more than likely thrive without rule of law.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

"The Federation"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Never underestimate the intimidation factor of a man wearing assless chaps riding a Vespa.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they won't last long. There are plenty of people that will quickly eliminate the problem should the need arise. Is a bunch of morons riding single file down the road that you can hear coming for miles all dressed the same that big of a threat?? Really easy pickings IMO.

Just another reason to have a AR rifle in your vehicle and not a pistol caliber carbine. When your life is on the line do you really want to be limited by range, power, and capacity.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Pfffff!!! Step back everyone...I got this! 
Mutant Zombie Biker Gangs be lovin some Mish!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I'm pretty sure they won't last long. There are plenty of people that will quickly eliminate the problem should the need arise. Is a bunch of morons riding single file down the road that you can hear coming for miles all dressed the same that big of a threat?? Really easy pickings IMO.
> 
> Just another reason to have a AR rifle in your vehicle and not a pistol caliber carbine. When your life is on the line do you really want to be limited by range, power, and capacity.


Add some topped off magazines. We can't roll down the highway with a loaded long gun in Michigan, so the AR Pistol 26" & under OAL is the next best bet.

Unless you got grandfathered with the Michigan Pistol 26 - 30" a couple years ago.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well about all I can add is this on who's got what for firepower- you have a semi auto AR hicap military spec / them FULL AUTO military grade don't need no freaking license to carry even with out the gun I'm breaking laws including the laws of nature = criminals would not be criminals if they obeyed laws.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> What was the name of the MC? How did you know they were 1%ers?
> 
> A SMALL portion of these MCs are actually involved in the "horrible crimes" you mentioned, I mean all the MCs are involved, but a small portion of the membership. According to the ideals, they are free to pursue whatever enterprise they choose.
> 
> ...


Double dittos. Those folks are normally on our side...and a bunch are military Vets. Give em a beer. Worked around the genre for many moons..mainly Bandidos down in S. Texas. Even worked their National Convention on Padre Island in around 73. Most of them are just old hard working roofers..framers..doctors..lawyers..CPAs etc. Got to be a rich guy to afford the bike nowadays. They dont let you go steal one anymore..lol. We have quite a few Booze Fighters in this area. They are usually as friendly as yard dogs. Not sure how fat ugly guys wind up with such good looking biker Mamas. Think the Bandidos advertise 2%..the Booze Fighters seem like rank in the 10% area. 
https://history.knoji.com/ten-most-notorious-outlaw-biker-gangs/


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Car vs. Motorcycle. No brainer. You're talking thousands of pounds versus hundreds of pounds. One has an enclosed cage of safety, the other with nothing but air between them and the asphalt. Send some of them to the pavement, send others scattering for their lives. They'll even scatter into each other, sending themselves to the pavement. 

A new Ford F-150 weighs between 4800 to 6200 pounds (depending on options/cab size etc.). Your typical Harley with rider, will weigh +/- 1000 pounds, much less if it's a Sportster. Your typical Harley has about 15-20 square inches of contact with the road. It does not take a whole lot to send that motorcycle careening off the road like a rocket sled on rails. I've personally never seen a motorcycle survive a rear end collision at any significant speed, or keep a rider who's in any condition to continue on. You brake check a motorcycle at highway speeds and they hit you, they're done. It will collapse into a heap and take any unsuspecting rider behind them, with them. Just try not to get one hung up underneath you.

Talk about firepower all you want. In a situation like this, you're behind the wheel of the best weapon you could ask for. With all that driving, you won't have a whole lot of time for shooting anyway. Probably why that cop decided to just run that guy over a few weeks ago. Your vehicle makes an excellent weapon. A gun is not our only choice, nor necessary for everything that comes along.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

stillacitizen2 said:


> Car vs. Motorcycle. No brainer. You're talking thousands of pounds versus hundreds of pounds. One has an enclosed cage of safety, the other with nothing but air between them and the asphalt. Send some of them to the pavement, send others scattering for their lives. They'll even scatter into each other, sending themselves to the pavement.
> 
> A new Ford F-150 weighs between 4800 to 6200 pounds (depending on options/cab size etc.). Your typical Harley with rider, will weigh +/- 1000 pounds, much less if it's a Sportster. Your typical Harley has about 15-20 square inches of contact with the road. It does not take a whole lot to send that motorcycle careening off the road like a rocket sled on rails. I've personally never seen a motorcycle survive a rear end collision at any significant speed, or keep a rider who's in any condition to continue on. You brake check a motorcycle at highway speeds and they hit you, they're done. It will collapse into a heap and take any unsuspecting rider behind them, with them. Just try not to get one hung up underneath you.
> 
> Talk about firepower all you want. In a situation like this, you're behind the wheel of the best weapon you could ask for. With all that driving, you won't have a whole lot of time for shooting anyway. Probably why that cop decided to just run that guy over a few weeks ago. Your vehicle makes an excellent weapon. A gun is not our only choice, nor necessary for everything that comes along.


Car vs motorcycle is a no brainer. Easy aiming in any direction, extra nimble handling, ability to stop almost instantly, and a small constantly moving target Vs a large, slow object, easy to hit, and disable, lots of blind spots, limited viability and ability to move inside a non bullet proof death trap.

It's literally the difference between head shots and a fat man's center mass.

Oh and you will be one truck, they will be 10 or so bikes


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> The 1% gang out here is the Bandidos. I don't know any of them. I do know many of folks in their support clubs. Not gonna name those clubs.
> 
> All the Bandidos out here are involved in this crap. That's how they make their money. The support clubs, I can believe that only a small portion may be involved in the "horrible crimes" But some of them still do some very bad things. Mostly petty stuff. To get a reputation so the can move up to the more hardcore groups. The guys I know in these clubs are generally just bikers. Hard partying band of brothers. You have to prospect with these guys before being considered to join up with the 1% gangs. They have to make a reputation.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest you Google "bandidos charity" I'm sure you will discover they are among, if not the largest non corporate charity donor, sponsor, and coordinator in the states they opperate.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I actually passed a group of them today on my way to the gun show. I always do a check in my mirror to check patches. I wish we had been going the same direction. Safest place on the road is right behind an MC... but not too close


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Even as a cop, I dealt with 1%'s. As long as you show respect, you will get respect. Like the guy said, they don't really want anything to do with normal folks as long as you don't fish in their pond as it were.

On the other hand, their strength does in fact come in their numbers and if needed I would not hesitate to kill them. If it were me or them, they will lose!

Also remember, they don't expect the everyday guy to use extreme violence on them, so in that you have the edge that is needed to defeat them. There is no such thing as a fair fight and there is no such thing as just hurting a biker. You must kill them or they will come back after you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A friend of mine and I had a "run in" with a group of "Banditos" between Renton and Maple valley (outside of Seattle).

They were cowards. We stood up to them and they were gone. Later on we were told what "bad asses" they were but I suppose ten against two were not good enough odds for them.

I like bikers for the most part and even the ones I don't like, I like more than those yuppies in Seattle who ride bicycles. Talk about outlaws - they ride the street like they own it and cars are an inconvenience. The problem is that the city said that cars have to yield the right of way to bicycles - if you hit one that runs a red light it is YOUR fault. The contradicts the Washington constitution which states that no vehicle class using the road can be made to yield the right of way to any other class of vehicle with the exception of emergency vehicles.

Another reason I left Seattle.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

You have nothing to worry about with these clubs. Different world where you don't really exist. Dont act like an ass towards them, dont touch their colors. Simple.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Car vs motorcycle is a no brainer. Easy aiming in any direction, extra nimble handling, ability to stop almost instantly, and a small constantly moving target Vs a large, slow object, easy to hit, and disable, lots of blind spots, limited viability and ability to move inside a non bullet proof death trap.
> 
> It's literally the difference between head shots and a fat man's center mass.
> 
> Oh and you will be one truck, they will be 10 or so bikes


Ummm, okay. I've yet to ever see a motorcycle take out much of anything other than the rider. It's clear that you support your local bikers and are enamored with all the wonderful things they do in a community, their donations to charity and "toy runs", etc. But lets be honest, when you get down to brass tacks, their behind the scenes activities are "less than lawful" at best. They are drug manufacturers, drug dealers, drug users, pimps, extortionists, gun runners, car and motorcycle thieves, con men and so on. Some are a whole lot more into it than others as far as the criminality goes.

How do I know you say? Certainly not from watching "Sons of Anarchy" (which was a ridiculous, yet entertaining show). My old man was a real life 1%'er. Did a couple stints in prison on "club business". I grew up with "bikers". Real ones. Long hair, long beards, greasy jeans, lots of beer and "peanut butter meth" riding half broken down Harley's built out of mostly stolen parts with re-stamped cases, fake receipts and titles. I have acquaintances/old friends who are/were "Outlaw Bikers", not some feel good "Motorcycle Club" where they're 9 to 5'ers who make $100k+ a year who want to play "biker" due to some midlife crisis and wear "cool colors", without worrying about going to jail; You know the type, the ones who ask the real biker club for permission to fly their home brewed patches with cool and interesting names.

In my area we have Bandidos, and then the JV Teams consisting of the Amigos and Hombres. We have Gypsy Jokers, Free Souls, even some H.A.'s...and I'm smart enough to know when to stay out of their business, out of their way and keep to myself, but have enjoyed nice cold beer in some of their club houses a time or two. Are they loyal to friends, as in non-members? Yes. To a point, until club business takes precedence. Are they kind to old ladies? Who isn't? Will they generally screw with you? Depends on where you are and the circumstances behind it. Show respect, get respect back? Yep. Will they stomp your brains out and run a blade through your heart for shits and giggles? Absolutely.

I do believe however, that the original poster asked how you would defend yourself against an "attack" from a mob of bikers. I gave my answer. So I'm not really sure what your problem is. From the sounds of your description in a motorcycles handling capabilities, I'm going to guess you've never ridden (to any extent) or owned an actual big twin Harley before. You don't just "throw around" 700 to 1000 pounds of iron, let alone stop on a dime. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anybody from Knoxville remember the Rock Cellar? 

Well I was an innocent stupid kid working to pay my way through college back in the early 80's. One summer me and a buddy drove our happy asses up to Tennessee to get in some miles on the AT. After a while on the Trail, we needed some beer and some fun so we left the AT and headed toward Knoxville... smelling like week old dirty sox. 

We ended up at a Rock and Roll/Biker joint called the Rock Cellar...When we walked in we knew we were about to get our skinny asses kicked. But we ended up hangin' out with the bikers, dancing with their ladies and closing the place down. Had a great time. 

Treat people like you want to be treated and don't be a dick and most of the time you'll be OK. Bikers are no exception. 

The Rock Cellar, damn I wish I was 21 again...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

stillacitizen2 said:


> I do believe however, that the original poster asked how you would defend yourself against an "attack" from a mob of bikers. I gave my answer. So I'm not really sure what your problem is. From the sounds of your description in a motorcycles handling capabilities, I'm going to guess you've never ridden (to any extent) or owned an actual big twin Harley before. You don't just "throw around" 700 to 1000 pounds of iron, let alone stop on a dime. I'll leave it at that.


This man makes a living disagreeing with you.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> This man makes a living disagreeing with you.


And this Range Rover...proves what I said to begin with...


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Or this...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> On the way home from work today I was surrounded and "escorted" by a group of over twenty 1% bikers. If you don't know about these gangs do some research. 1% gangs are outlaws involved with some pretty horrible stuff... Drugs, guns, prostitution, hired hits and whippins. Think Hells Angels, etc. They don't generally mess with white folks. Unless you are in a rival gang or talk trash to them. All the same it got me to thinking that I would be totally screwed if these guys wanted to attack me this evening. Lucky they were just toying with me. Gives me a good reason to swap out that 500 for the AR as a truck gun. If SHTF these guys will own the highways.
> 
> What would you do to defend against a biker attack? My first thought was to run over as many as possible and then grab a gun and ditch the truck/use it as cover. If I didn't get shot first I might stand a chance of taking a few with me on the way to the grave. Not gonna out run a buncha Harleys in my whoopty.


Did they look like this:

Triple murder suspect Caius Veiovis mugshot also a vampire | Daily Mail Online

A 5-gal bucket or two of drain oil will take out all the bikers on the first turn, as most all else. Think James bond.

Save the M1A AND 1911A1 FOR THE REST


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Anybody from Knoxville remember the Rock Cellar?
> 
> Well I was an innocent stupid kid working to pay my way through college back in the early 80's. One summer me and a buddy drove our happy asses up to Tennessee to get in some miles on the AT. After a while on the Trail, we needed some beer and some fun so we left the AT and headed toward Knoxville... smelling like week old dirty sox.
> 
> ...


That being said don't piss them off and they can be very nice people. But don't ever piss them off. That is HA.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

stillacitizen2 said:


> And this Range Rover...proves what I said to begin with...


Yea, they ended up dragging the guy out of the car, and beating the shit out of him. Several broken bones. Only one biker injured in the entire event, broken leg.

He had his wife and daughter in the car. 
These kids are on crotch rockets, they aren't real bikers, and definitely not 1%ers.

Hell they aren't even all from the same MC, which should terrify you more


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

stillacitizen2 said:


> Or this...


1%ers would have shot both of them. I'd these guys would have had guns they would have used them. Showing vids of crotch rocket kiddies is not relevant to 1%er MC discussions.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Back in my young and dumb days I knew some Banditos. I used to party with some of them out in Pasadena. If they liked ya your gold. They would give the shirts off their backs. If not....Treat them with respect at all times and you should walk away. Respect their business. In a SHTF situation I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss these guys. They are very mobile, Already have a command structure, Are well armed, and a lot are ex military. By the nature of what some are into they are already low or off the radar altogether. Of 3 or 4 guys I knew 2 where in Vietnam and all of them had been in prison at some time or other for one thing or the other. A lot of these types, like other groups and individuals, will become casualties in the first months if a SHTF scenario comes. However, the ones that survive will be the smartest, nastiest, adaptable ones, I imagine.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Memorial Day is coming up and one of the worst places to be is Myrtle Bch, SC. Mutant Zombie Black Bikers abound...
Do not make the mistake of booking a week vacation during this time.
Black Bike Week


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Memorial Day is coming up and one of the worst places to be is Myrtle Bch, SC. Mutant Zombie Black Bikers abound...
> Do not make the mistake of booking a week vacation during this time.
> Black Bike Week


When I was a cop I worked black biker weekend back in 2001 or 2002. Myrtle Beach asked for help and most agencies in the state sent guys. "Black Biker"weekend is about 5% bikes. I have never seen people act like such animals. I have never seen so many fat,naked, black asses twerking on the sidewalk and street. There were ten gazillion fights, a cloud of weed smoke, rap music blaring out of every car, people screwing in the street, dine and dash at every restaurant, and the nun.....nun....nun nun nun of 10,000 "bikers" reving the engine of crotch rockets as they are stuck in traffic made me want to shoot somebody. DO NOT go to myrtle Beach around Memorial weekend.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Yea, they ended up dragging the guy out of the car, and beating the shit out of him. Several broken bones. Only one biker injured in the entire event, broken leg.
> 
> He had his wife and daughter in the car.
> These kids are on crotch rockets, they aren't real bikers, and definitely not 1%ers.
> ...


His intent was escape. Had it been to take out bikes and people there would have been a different outcome.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Bikers in my opinion is depending on ok roads and other traffic. In a SHTF senario my guess is that roads quickly will be much harder to travle on. Now, I understand that a bike might give you better flexebility, but, say 30 bikers, will produce a lot of sound. So they cant really depend on supriseattacks. For any well prepared defender they will be sitting ducks, like cavalry with really loud horses that by and large must stick to the roads. 

Say 30 bikers advance on 3 preppers with whatever weapon, how many of those bikers will even get the time to form a battleteam to conclude the attack?

Bikers might be a problem locally after SHTF, but they will not be a mobile powerhouse. In present, they benefit greatly from a (more or less) working society, after SHTF they will not have that advantage.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Yea, they ended up dragging the guy out of the car, and beating the shit out of him. Several broken bones. Only one biker injured in the entire event, broken leg.
> 
> He had his wife and daughter in the car.
> These kids are on crotch rockets, they aren't real bikers, and definitely not 1%ers.
> ...


Well, actually, if you knew your facts, you would know that one of them wound up permanently paralyzed. And they only dragged him out of the car once he finally stopped, mostly because he felt he was in an area that was safe for him to do so. His mistake. I doubt in a SHTF situation, that's going to happen. You would also know that several of those bikes were left completely disabled. Which means they were unable to continue pursuit. That's kind of the point.

And what exactly am I supposed to be terrified of? They have a pack mentality, and they are most dangerous, in a pack. Like any other group. I'm impressed with how much credit you give them. Your comments sound a lot like hero worship...but you hang on to your theory, I'll hang on to mine, and we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> 1%ers would have shot both of them. I'd these guys would have had guns they would have used them. Showing vids of crotch rocket kiddies is not relevant to 1%er MC discussions.


You see, the problem is you're missing the whole point of the conversation. You can talk how bad ass you think 1%'ers are, and you can say, being all knowing, what someone would or wouldn't do as you did in this comment, but you just seem unable to comprehend or accept the reality of it all.

What I said originally was I, as in me, if confronted with a band of motorcycle riding marauders (oh no! :armata_PDT_23 while in my car, would use my CAR, in order to take them out. It's simple physics and engineering limitations.

If you noticed, the driver of the CAR, did one simple thing; after a brief confrontation and short "chase", they merely backed into the motorcycle at a relatively low speed and COMPLETELY DISABLED it (likely totaled), then DROVE AWAY, leaving the motorcycle in a heap that needed to be drug onto a flatbed and the rider needing a taxi.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Bikers in my opinion is depending on ok roads and other traffic. In a SHTF senario my guess is that roads quickly will be much harder to travle on. Now, I understand that a bike might give you better flexebility, but, say 30 bikers, will produce a lot of sound. So they cant really depend on supriseattacks. For any well prepared defender they will be sitting ducks, like cavalry with really loud horses that by and large must stick to the roads.
> 
> Say 30 bikers advance on 3 preppers with whatever weapon, how many of those bikers will even get the time to form a battleteam to conclude the attack?
> 
> Bikers might be a problem locally after SHTF, but they will not be a mobile powerhouse. In present, they benefit greatly from a (more or less) working society, after SHTF they will not have that advantage.


you know they already have a structured organization and in a shtf I bet they cover 360 better than most . 3 vs 30 doubtful


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> you know they already have a structured organization and in a shtf I bet they cover 360 better than most . 3 vs 30 doubtful


If they ditch thier bikes they would be in a better position. Bikes is not a assualtveicle in any regards. You hear them from a great distance (when there is no other traffic) and they really cant duck and cover, they are just big targets. When 3 guys start shooting with whatever rifle or such, how many shots can they fire before the bikers had the time to stop the bikes, get of them and be ready to fire back? I guess a lot of shots, and the bikers dont really know how many they face, but they now that their losses are piling up fast. They cant win that.

Bikes can be useful as scouts and such, but they are not a real threat. Their organisation can be, but that organisation depends on a working society to live off.

My guess is that those gangs you would really have to worry about in a SHTF senario today works as cops. They have numbers, lots of guns and tanks shit, they know their area and they have influcense.


----------

